# Dragon goggles - need some advice



## c.garciarinkert (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

Interested in buying some rad dragon goggles - I noticed there is the APX from 2 years ago and the newer X1. Are there any real differences between the two? They seem identical but not sure if I'm missing anything.

Also, I wear a size M giro ledge helmet and as I understand that these are XL/oversized style googles just want to make sure I'd be OK.

Thanks all!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

c.garciarinkert said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Interested in buying some rad dragon goggles - I noticed there is the APX from 2 years ago and the newer X1. Are there any real differences between the two? They seem identical but not sure if I'm missing anything.
> 
> ...


Are you sold on dragon because of any particular deal? I have a pair of nfx2 and they're aight and all, but i would not put them anywhere close to the top of my "goggles that I love" list.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

c.garciarinkert said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Interested in buying some rad dragon goggles - I noticed there is the APX from 2 years ago and the newer X1. Are there any real differences between the two? They seem identical but not sure if I'm missing anything.
> 
> ...


I've got a pair of Dragon X2 I'll sell you. Worn them once and comes w/ three lenses.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i bought 1st year apx goggles and they were pretty good. so i decided to get some different lenses as the rose tint they came with didn't hold up to very sunny conditions (my eyes are super light sensitive). looked around for replacement lenses and bought some from an online store that had a wide selection and reasonable prices, delivery happened quickly and so far all seemed good. then i tried to fit the new lens, would not fit as the pegs in the lens had changed shape and would not fit into the frame. no mention of this on the dragon site or anywhere else (maybe my fault in searching?).

very annoying, but a file sorted the issue out and the lenses now fit. roll on the next year and i wanted to get some more replacement lenses as the rose ones were dinged up pretty badly and the coating on the red ones had literally all wiped off when i first tried to clear snow off the lens with my glove. this time i could not even find the lenses that could be modified to fit the frames, so in buying the 1st gen apx goggles dragon had essentially dropped me in the shit for spare lenses ... this pissed me off as they were expensive and was looking for them to last at least 4-5 years with replacement lenses.

needless to say i won't be buying dragon goggles again in the foreseeable future ... if you are set on dragon, get the x1 and hope they don't pull a fast one with lenses.


----------



## c.garciarinkert (Mar 20, 2017)

htfu said:


> i bought 1st year apx goggles and they were pretty good. so i decided to get some different lenses as the rose tint they came with didn't hold up to very sunny conditions (my eyes are super light sensitive). looked around for replacement lenses and bought some from an online store that had a wide selection and reasonable prices, delivery happened quickly and so far all seemed good. then i tried to fit the new lens, would not fit as the pegs in the lens had changed shape and would not fit into the frame. no mention of this on the dragon site or anywhere else (maybe my fault in searching?).
> 
> very annoying, but a file sorted the issue out and the lenses now fit. roll on the next year and i wanted to get some more replacement lenses as the rose ones were dinged up pretty badly and the coating on the red ones had literally all wiped off when i first tried to clear snow off the lens with my glove. this time i could not even find the lenses that could be modified to fit the frames, so in buying the 1st gen apx goggles dragon had essentially dropped me in the shit for spare lenses ... this pissed me off as they were expensive and was looking for them to last at least 4-5 years with replacement lenses.
> 
> needless to say i won't be buying dragon goggles again in the foreseeable future ... if you are set on dragon, get the x1 and hope they don't pull a fast one with lenses.


Ahhh ok - so basically they've followed Apple's footsteps and changed minor details to make old things incompatible. 

Can't say I'm 100% set on Dragon (im a beginner/intermediate rider so I don't need anything overly fancy anyways) but they seemed to have the best features/tech for the price point. Also took a look at the Spy Aces. I just want something with high peripherals and easy lens changing. 

Thanks all!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

maybe, if you have some stores close by, take your helmet along and try on as many goggles as you can find in your price range. some helmet/goggle combinations won't work and some goggles/helmets may not fit your face/head ... best try them on if you can.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

i gotta say i bought a pair on dragon x2's online. When i got them they make a squeaky sound just holding the frame so it kinda feels like it'll just fall apart...really flimsy feeling for a 200+$ goggle so i returned them immediately. The models without the quick lense swap tech maybe feel better I just never tried after that


----------



## c.garciarinkert (Mar 20, 2017)

stryk3z said:


> i gotta say i bought a pair on dragon x2's online. When i got them they make a squeaky sound just holding the frame so it kinda feels like it'll just fall apart...really flimsy feeling for a 200+$ goggle so i returned them immediately. The models without the quick lense swap tech maybe feel better I just never tried after that


Ouch - Yeah, I was concerned that the quick lens change system may diminish stability. People do seem to love these though. 

Does anyone have other similar suggestions? Electric EG3 and Spy Doom were other considerations.

Thanks!


----------



## NotoriousJ1 (Jan 19, 2017)

From what i have heard from a dragon sales rep, the apx and X1 are the same but have one major difference 
being the lens from the APX and X1 have different hooking pattern so you cant use APX lens on X1 goggles and vice versa


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I haven't had an issue with my x2s..
Great field of vision in them, have held together in a couple big crashes..
Changing lenses is quick and easy.
So no real complaints except size can be a pain with some helmets..
Need 2 buy a couple more lenses which is annoying but all in all great goggles.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

In my experience with both Dragon goggles and sunglasses, they're real nice lookin and all but a) they're almost all made for very narrow heads. They pinch the hell out of me and no other brand does. I don't have a particularly big head. B) their mirror coating is garbage. Everything dragon I've owned flakes real quick with pretty normal use. So... My two cents. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

